# SEIZURE? HELP!



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried the lotion-on-the-ear trick with our eldest guy (after washing my hands of course). He took it a lot better than I thought, however when we went to put him back in his cage for the night, he started flipping out. His breathing got really quick/heavy, he's been EXTREMELY jumpy, and he looks like he's trying to chase something(?). He's never acted like this before and he's moving extremely fast. He seems to have control of himself-- he knows that he's walking somewhere quickly and seems like he's determined to do something, but he's not doing much of anything other than scaring me. He's sniffing around a lot but there's nothing different in the room that would peak his interest, and even if there was, he doesn't see to know what direction to go into. 

I'm not sure if it's a seizure or not-- I've never seen one before and I can't see any explainations on the internet as to what one looks like. He'll calm down for a minute and then start back up again.

I called a local emergency vet that deals with hedgehogs and she said it didn't sound like an emergency.. We've been trying to give him water but he won't calm down long enough to drink it. He doesn't like hiding in his blanket and it looks like he doesn't know where to go. Perhaps he's hyperventilating? I can't imaging why he's acting so crazy-- the only thing that's changed is our new rescue, and they haven't met yet. Could he have caught something from the other guy, even though Ivan isn't showing any of the same symptoms (or any symptoms in general)? He's not foaming at the mouth and he's pooped and peed during this whole ordeal and everything looks normal. 

I don't know what to do for him!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Was the lotion scented? If so, he is freaking out because of the odor. Try to wash it off if you can. Some scents will absolutely drive a hedgehog nuts. They act entirely frantic, run like they are going to run straight into a wall and the rolling over could be him trying to get to the smell to taste it to anoint. Knowing you just put something on his ears, this is my jump reaction to your post. Good luck!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You say lotion, what type of lotion? If it was something scented, it may be bothering him.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

It says "unscented" but hedgehogs can't read, so that's probably it. We're going to try to wash it off and see if he calms down a bit


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sometimes those unscented just mean they didn't add any additional scent... but the base ingredients may have a scent. I have some unscented oatmeal lotion that if I had put it on my hands within 2 hours of picking up NeMali should would try to eat me. Anything it touched (my shirt) she would try to eat. Unscented... well she didn't think so.

I'd try a damp wash cloth if you can. See if it will help settle your little one. It just really sounds like he smells his ears. Something smells good and he can't see it, or get to it...


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

We gave him a bath and he's still pretty jumpy. Not as much, but it's still scary. He also keeps urinating. He actually let my husband touch his ears, so he made sure to wipe them really well with his thumbs. He's also letting me rub his ears with the towel, so maybe it was an ear issue. I just don't want him to hurt himself because I'm an idiot.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Also, please assume we've been doing everything very very very gently ('cause we have we're so scared!) :| 

And thank you guys sooooooooo much for getting back to me so quickly! It's GREAT to know that there's someone with a really valid opinion and great advice this late at night!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure why he would be urinating like that. If he was mine I'd try holding him in a quiet place and hopefully getting him to settle (if he likes to snuggle with you). Maybe a mealworm or some other treat he adores if it seems he is settling down to help further distract him.... Otherwise I'd keep an eye on him for any further change and watch the urination. If that continues its time to talk to the vet again and to get him to drink.

Remember, stay calm. These little guys often feed off of our freaking out. My husband often reminds me of that when we are having a hedgehog crisis.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

He seems to be a lot better now and upon further inspection, everytime he wigs out he seems to be trying to get at his ears. He IS eating normally now and has calmed down an awful lot (although he still has a few spurts). He's also drinking too. And you better believe he got mealies! 

Thanks for your help and calming me down by pointing out what should've been obvious. And NO MORE LOTION unless it's made of water and nothing else  .


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Try rubbing a very teeney tiny amount of the lotion into a hedgie safe cloth (a tshirt will work) and let him have it. Once he can reach the smell and actually sniff and lick at it he will probably give up on trying to reach himself. 

Some hedgehogs go absolutely nuts over the smells even when we can't smell it. Almost everything has a smell of some sort to them so letting them try it out first usually helps.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: SEIZURE? HELP! <Update>*

Sebastian is ok now. He ate all his food and drank most of his water (as usual). He stopped shaking and breathing heavily and he's pretty much back to normal, sans whatever mental damage I did to him :?

Thanks for the lotion-on-the-shirt suggestion, I will definitely use that my next attempt!

Crisis Over!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear all is well again.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to hear your little one is ok now. 

Nancy, I actually tried that with NeMali and it just wouldn't work. She was so attracted to whatever scent was in that lotion that I couldn't use it without having to wash it off before handling her (was too bad it really helped with the eczema at the time). She'd get a crazed look over her face if I was anywhere near. Then again the Aveeno body wash (unscented) used to do that too her too. I'd gave her sister a bath with it once and NeMali turned into a crazed hedgehog trying to eat Maui's quills. I could only imagine what she would have been like had I given her that bath.


----------

